# confused



## Aries35 (Jun 22, 2012)

here is my story, well iam curetly seperated right now. iam so cofuseda at times. just need some adviece from people who are going through the same thing. last year i found out my hubby was talking to this girl who he said was just a friend. it was his friends wife. i found some texes on his phone that werent right. theytexed All the time. all hours of theday an he would come hom late from work. i confontd him and he said it was nothing. so i dropedit.but deep down i knew somethng was up. we argured all the time, we weretn the same people, he keept saing that he woluld devorce me if i didnt change. i had my falults too but he blamed veything on me. anyway, i got tired of all the lying and i knew he was cheating. so on christmas i said were done. i told him to move out. he didnt want to. saying he didnt want to move unlessh had a place. i said go move inwith her,, he did. it was o hard at first. we have 2 kids. they didnt uderstand. i have so much anger torwads him and her. thats a whole nother story. so we have been seperated sense then. he gets the kids onn the weekends. i work most weekends so it works out. but he still comes around when the kids are sleeping and wants to spent time together. he calls me when he gets out of work and tell me hes off and is going home. like he is cheking in still. we do get along beter and comunicate now more then we ever have. its just wird. he told me he still loves me and wishes i would change. but its not just me know needs to change. its so complicated. what do i do? oh and he dont wnata divorce. that it my choice if i want one, cause of insurence we should stay married, i think he dont wantone. i nee some advice plz.


----------

